
Verifying Concurrent Programs Using Contracts (2017) [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://www.fit.vutbr.cz/~vojnar/Publications/icst17-contracts.pdf
======
rawoke083600
Interesting.. I've been trying/playing with a home-made modelling language to
describe concurrent program flow and job conditions. Mostly in the context of
queue-based-workers. The idea that a job can be split up in different parts
and be run concurrently. Haven't cracked it yet :/

~~~
polskibus
Have you tried TLA+ and PlusCal?

~~~
rawoke083600
Nope! But looking into it now :) Thank you sir !

------
polskibus
Seems like the tool they developed to perform verification, has been abandoned
since 2014:
[https://github.com/trxsys/gluon](https://github.com/trxsys/gluon).

